# Takht Patna Sahib, Hazoor Sahib To Defy Nanakshahi Calendar



## Neutral Singh (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2004/20040725/punjab1.htm

*Takht Patna Sahib, Hazoor Sahib to defy Nanakshahi calendar*

To celebrate 400th anniversary of Guru Granth Sahib on Sept 15

Varinder Walia

Tribune news service 

Amritsar, July 24

The Nanakshahi calendar, having stamp of the Akal Takht and the SGPC today suffered a serious threat from Jathedars of Takht Patna Sahib and Takht Hazoor Sahib who had decided to celebrate 400th anniversary of Guru Granth Sahib’s installation according to traditional calendar.

Talking to TNS here today , Giani Iqbal Singh , Jathedar of Patna Sahib, announced that the 400th anniversary of Guru Granth Sahib would be celebrated on September 15 as per the traditional calendar while the SGPC was celebrating the day on September as per the Nanakshahi calendar. 

Notwithstanding the tall claims of the SGPC and Giani Joginder Singh Vedanti, Jathedar Akal Takht, that the Nanakshahi calendar had been accepted by the Panth yet the fact remained that a large section of the Sikh community still celebrated the Sikh Purbs as per the Bikrami calendar.

According to the Nanaksahib calendar all Gurpurbs and other important dates of the Sikh history, were fixed on the basis of 1469 – the year when Guru Nanak was born. The Nanakshahi calendar was tropical, based on “barah maha”, authored by gurus which would be started from the month “chetra” (the first month of the year as per Nanakshahi calendar).

When asked that as to why the Nanakshahi calendar was not being implemented by Takht Patna Sahib and Hazoor Sahib, Jathedar Iqbal Singh said Jathedar Vedanti had not yet discussed the matter with the Sikh Sangat residing outside Punjab so far . He said both the Takhts would continue to celebrate the Purbs as per Bikrami calendar till the SGPC or the Akal Takht did not come forward to reach consensus and satisfy the local Sangat of Patna and Nanded (Hazoor Sahib). He said Takht Patna Sahib and Takht Hazoor Sahib could not implement the Nanakshahi calendar in toto because of its glaring discrepancies.

Jathedar Iqbal Singh claimed that the Sant Samaj led by Baba Sarbjot Singh Bedi and general secretary Chamkaur Singh had also supported the decision of both Takhts on this issue.


----------

